# What does your cat do to show you alot of affection?



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Breezy headbutts. It is so cool. When she gets in one of her friendly moods, she does quite the headbutt. She also once in a while nips. 
Katrina cheek rubs, meaning she's marking my fingers (or whatever she cheek-rubs) as her territory, she also licks sometimes.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Missy wakes me with a wet nose on my face in the middle of the night, and then settles down by my head.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I get lots of headbutts and what I call snuzzles. That's where he rubs his nose against my face and purrs really hard. Snuzzling seems to be a very ...moist... show of affection.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis does a lot of headbutting and purring. She also chirps/purrmeows when we settle down to sleep at night. 

She will also climb up beside me and knead my leg and then if I put my head down closer to her, she will lick the tip of my nose. It's so cute!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

In the last several months of her life at bed time while I was reading in bed Samantha would lick and nibble gently on my fingers.
Little Chiquita is a big time head butter.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Bentley likes to drape a paw over me & hug while snuggling. Methos headbutts and kneads and sometimes smergles. Tufty will shove his face under my chin & hang on with all his toes. Sasquatch gives me baths. PuddyWoW smergles cause I'm the mommy. And Pixel allows me to look at him.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Breey and Katrina both purr to show happyness, and Breezy just flops next to me down sometimes while Katrina gets in this adorable position.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

i think i just got a kiss from Annie. she hates to be picked up but will headbutt you and try to get you to pet her. she'll lay by me if i'm not too rambunctious. but just a minute or two ago she stood on her hind legs, two front paws on my shoulder and pressed her front teeth against my forehead on the left side! she really pressed! i can still feel it. takes me by surprise. and brings a little tear. i love her. i knew she wanted me to adopt her at the shelter. she made eye contact and reached through the bars to me. she has my heart right now!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

All of my cats show me they like it when I scritch and stroke them by demanding said petting, and by purring whenever I approach them (which I really like). Allen also headbutts me frequently and drools, a lot.

Ralph, however, actively gives affection. Until he came along, I didn't even recognize the difference, but he is one very special cat. For instance, he will occasionally jump up on my desk and turn his face so it points the same direction as mine, then press his cheek hard against mine (his nose so close to mine our breaths mingle) and hold it there for a few seconds. No rubbing, no asking for anything, just a... sharing. Then he'll jump down and wander off. The first time he did it (not all that long ago, actually), my eyes watered and I was "this close" to breaking out in sniffles.

He'll also rest his forehead against mine for as long as I care to hold still; like when he's on a counter and I'm walking by, he'll bow his head a little and I'll lean down to his level... or when I'm sitting at the kitchen table, he'll hop up, sit in front of me and do the same. He'll also walk up my body, put his front paws around my neck and rest his face against my neck for several minutes. He doesn't seem to care whether I pet him or not, he just wants to be close to me for a while. 

He doesn't do these things very often, but more days than not and more often as time passes.

Cats are the most amazing creatures! :love2

AC


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt headbutts and purrs as she does it. She also trills as a friendly greeting. Azalia lies on your chest, starts rubbing her face on you, but it's more to the side vs the conventional headbutt. She also reciprocates grooming when you are petting her. When she gets really into it, she shakes her head and the drool gets on ya...lol.

Lacey purrs and rub herself against your legs. She also gives kitty bites when she gets really into it. Sasha jumps on your lap and rubs his face on you. Sometimes, he just plops down on you and takes a nice long nap.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Does waking me up at 5am by playing with the toys that make the most noise count? Is that love? :wink


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha purrs with her V8 motor, head-butts, cuddles in my lap, rubs on me, kneads every part of me she can reach, and drools. If there's a way for a cat to show love, she does it all. She's a real lover...when it comes to me. 

Alice is a licker. When she wants to show affection, and you have skin showing, she will find a way to reach it and lick it with her sandpaper tongue, heh. 

Rochelle is a cuddler and a burrower. She cuddles as close as she can, then tries to burrow underneath a leg or an arm or a side, to be even closer. She loves to knead as well.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awwww!!! Headbuts? Licking people! Nose touching? how cute is that from people's cats.

Misa sucks on my clothes and kneads,and licks for a little bit on my hands. She does this to my sister too except the sucking clothes part.

My sisters cats are big snugglers.( To my sister of course) Vinnie licks anyone.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Auntie Crazy said:


> All of my cats show me they like it when I scritch and stroke them by demanding said petting, and by purring whenever I approach them (which I really like). Allen also headbutts me frequently and drools, a lot.
> 
> Ralph, however, actively gives affection. Until he came along, I didn't even recognize the difference, but he is one very special cat. For instance, he will occasionally jump up on my desk and turn his face so it points the same direction as mine, then press his cheek hard against mine (his nose so close to mine our breaths mingle) and hold it there for a few seconds. No rubbing, no asking for anything, just a... sharing. Then he'll jump down and wander off. The first time he did it (not all that long ago, actually), my eyes watered and I was "this close" to breaking out in sniffles.
> 
> ...



AC--Atlas does that too! We were amazed by him when we first brought him home, I've never had a cat who "knew" that the face was where emotion was showed. Wicket actually really doesn't like it if we put our faces next to his but Atlas actively seeks out our faces when he's feeling friendly or when he's feeling unsure of himself and needs to feel safe. 

Lately he's been jumping up on either of our laps, standing on his back feet, and looking us intently in the face before pushing his nose ever so gently against our cheek or nose and purring just a little bit. It's such a joy, isn't it? Completely different than the affection I've had from other cats. He just seems to know that humans show affection a different way than cats, so he adapts to that.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

This is another one of my very favorite threads! Although I am slightly envious of all the kitty affections around here, hehe.

Apollo will plop down on my feet when I'm in the kitchen or bathroom and just purr his little heart out. I finally understand him enough to be able to know when I can and when I can't lean down to pet on him when he does this. 

If Apollo happens to wake up inthe middle of one of his naps and he sees me on the couch, he will start trilling and purring and he makes a bee-line to my lap to curl back up. It's little moments like that where I know he loves me at least a little bit, haha. I can't help but pet on him when he's falling asleep on me, and he will sometimes headbutt my hand and lick me. He's always been a BIG licker. I've woken up several times the past few weeks to him licking my hand very gentle so I would wake up. (It beats his usual behaviors!)

Another thing, I have caught him in the middle of the night, running up to me and peeking his head over so he can see my face. I don't know if he's looking to see if I am awake, or if he wants some lovins, or if he wants to see if I'll move so he can play, but it's positively adorable. The majority of the time he does it, it's been in a peek-a-boo fashion, and once I make no movements, he trills softly, kneads on me for a second, then lays down next to me and goes to sleep. (I barely open my eyes because I know if he sees my eyes open he's going to want to play.) 

When he was a babyface, he used to place his nose against my eyes and purr super hard against them when I was asleep. Tickled so bad, but it was super cute. 

I love that little furball, and we're slooowwwllyy working on it, lol.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Kisa is a bedtime cuddler, she wants lovin' just before we go to sleep. she loves to knead on DH's arm. She gets one claw good and sharp and goes to town, leaves a little red patch lol

Logan is my lap warmer and just wants to hang out with me. He follows me around and gets very upset when I am upstairs and he isn't lol. 

Jordan is a kneader, she loves to come sit on my lap and knead my tummy for an hour or so. I have to clip her claws all the time or I get shredded skin. When she really gets going, she goes with all four paws and purrs like a maniac lol.

Magoo isn't too cuddly, but she will come and ask me for attention and headbutt and purr. When she gets going though, wow, she has this loud and raspy purr, it's just so calming!!

I lucked out and all four are affectionate  but Logan and Jordan are definitely the most showy about it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess Gatita drives me crazy with all the wet nose rubbing against my nose. Then again, she endures all my kisses too. Lately, when I start kissing her a lot, she'll start the nose-thing (revenge?)

Prince is a real lover - he loves to lie in bed face to face, staring at me adoringly, and hug my arm between his, with his leg on mine, and my hand on his chest. He then starts closing and opening his eyes to see if I'm sleeping, and if I do the same, at some point he closes his completely and goes to sleep.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Prince is a real lover - he loves to lie in bed face to face, staring at me adoringly, and hug my arm between his, with his leg on mine, and my hand on his chest. He then starts closing and opening his eyes to see if I'm sleeping, and if I do the same, at some point he closes his completely and goes to sleep.


Oh that is just precious :]


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, then my boss is angry that I arrive late to the office, but who can resist this charmer.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My black cat Newby is such an attention loving cat. He loves to rub his face against mine, and just like Big Boy (the cat we had before we got Newby), he likes to lick me all OVER the place (except for my hair, and Big Boy would lick my hair until I couldn't take it anymore!), especially the forehead. He greets me a lot by giving me a cute meow (that sounds like a trill), runs up to me, and if I'm standing, he sometimes gives me a big kitty hug (he used to do this a LOT when he was younger), but he loves to lay on my lap. The funny thing about this is that he likes to "massage" me (nearly 100% of the time) every time he sits on my lap. He is such a love bug. He loves it when I put one of my hands under the covers of my bed when he's on it, and he'll pounce on it. I can't fool him!

I have a friend who owns a huge maine **** cat named "sport", and he is EXTREMELY dog-like in terms of personality. Quite a talker. Loves to be petted, is a lap cat, loves being held, and adores being held like a baby. I've never met "Sport" before, but I hope to one day.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

So fun reading everyone's posts. cats are really loving animals indeed!

my darling Mocha is pure love, and is very close to me. I believe she is one of those one-person cats.

I knew she was extra special first day i got her. after i fed her, i just ignore her. within an hour or so, she jumped on my bed and kneaded me. 

She knows me in and out. I have had a bad past few yrs... i've often times just cry out of the blue, and Mocha just comes up to me immediately. she gives a *hard* headbutt and rubs. then she plops belly-up purring and while doing so, sometimes she gives me that wide-eyed stare or look somewhere. She stays with me for a good while...well, usually after i get her love, my tears recede b/c i cant bear to let her worry b/c of me.

that's one of the very few ways she shows love. she does alot of headbutts when we are outside together or if i am about to let her go outdoors on her leash. She always give me 'cuddle' time at night by staying on my lap or laying on my hands/arms when i am online; during 'cuddletime', i get licked, love bites or kneading. She sometimes bring her favorite toy to me by meowing loudly...somtimes she wants to play but most times, she doesnt when i acknowledge her gift. i awake up everyday with her body right next to my hips/legs. she greets me when she sees me or when i return home. she never wakes me up at early AM for food or for anything. she will even wait without meowing if i accidently leave her in the porch room. Yea, she is amazing....she has NEVER bit nor scratched me even when i take her to tub to bathe her or when i give her pills. Even the vet and his team commented on that (and she stayed in vet for 2-3 days with iv, tests, observation, etc).


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

Fyreflie said:


> AC--Atlas does that too! We were amazed by him when we first brought him home, I've never had a cat who "knew" that the face was where emotion was showed. Wicket actually really doesn't like it if we put our faces next to his but Atlas actively seeks out our faces when he's feeling friendly or when he's feeling unsure of himself and needs to feel safe.
> 
> Lately he's been jumping up on either of our laps, standing on his back feet, and looking us intently in the face before pushing his nose ever so gently against our cheek or nose and purring just a little bit. It's such a joy, isn't it? Completely different than the affection I've had from other cats. He just seems to know that humans show affection a different way than cats, so he adapts to that.


yes yes! my Mocha does that too. She give that intense look in her face when we cuddle (or even when i pet her but ignore her by doing something like internet, reading...she will stare at me), or when she is sitting by her half full bowl (as if she is saying 'thank you'). she will even go out of her way to give this intense look when she is laying in bed with me and i am behind her (she will bend her neck backwards just to check me out).


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Harli nuzzles up to my hand wanting pets and purrs. She loves to be stroked and have her ears scritched.

Lily sometimes settles into my lap or stretches out on my legs, or tries to lay on my chest (which isn't comfortable becasue she's crouching, noy laying) and lick my face.


----------

